# June OTBS Inductees



## Dutch (Jun 23, 2010)

Since Summer is now upon us, it's time to induct some new members into the Order of the Thin Blue Smoke.

These individuals have shown their skills and talents by sharing and showing us their q-view.  They have also shared their knowledge and have made new comers to our forum feel welcomed.

Please join me in welcoming werdwolf, eman and Walle as the newest members of the OTBS.

werdwolf, OTBS #214

eman, OTBS #215

Walle, OTBS #216

Welcome to the Order!


----------



## mballi3011 (Jun 23, 2010)

Congratulations goes out to you guys and it is very well deserved too. Now I have enjoyed alot of good posting and help from theses three too.


----------



## richoso1 (Jun 23, 2010)

Congratulations to all three of you, and welcome to the order. You all are worthy of the title OTBS.


----------



## pineywoods (Jun 23, 2010)

Congrats to the 3 of you    
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





All well deserving


----------



## chefrob (Jun 23, 2010)

very cool and well deserving of you 3...........welcome and congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## eman (Jun 23, 2010)

Wow! Thanks to all who have led me to this honor. I will try to live up to the OTBS standards.


----------



## fftwarren (Jun 23, 2010)

way to go guys.


----------



## shooterrick (Jun 23, 2010)

Congrats all!  A well deserved honor!


----------



## rdknb (Jun 23, 2010)

Congrats you 3. You all deserve it


----------



## 5lakes (Jun 23, 2010)

Congratulations guys! You all deserve the honor!


----------



## duck killer 1 (Jun 23, 2010)

congrats!!! you guys deserve it!


----------



## meateater (Jun 23, 2010)

Congrats to the new members, May your smoke be blue!


----------



## bmudd14474 (Jun 23, 2010)

Congrats guys


----------



## caveman (Jun 23, 2010)

Well deserved on all three counts.  Well done gentlemen.


----------



## realtorterry (Jun 23, 2010)

Congraulations guys! Keep up the good work.


----------



## adiochiro3 (Jun 24, 2010)

Congratulations to all!!!


----------



## old poi dog (Jun 24, 2010)

Congratulations ..... keep up the  Great Smokes.


----------



## marty catka (Jun 24, 2010)

A huge honor for you guys!  Congrats to you and thanks for your supporting me in my habit!


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 24, 2010)

Way to go guys !!!!

Bear


----------



## walle (Jun 24, 2010)

Wow!  This is coming as a total surprise.

About two days after I joined the forum, I was obsessed with OTBS... then as I began to realize the free flowing knowledge on this forum, that obsession turned in to a true appreciation of all of the talented cooks out there.  I say cooks, because you know from my posts I do a heck of a lot more that just smoke meat.

Anyway, looking back - I've learned a lot and improved my smoking tremendously.

I've received and sent some good stuff via Exchanges with some GREAT members; 

I've met another member locally who is as good a guy as there is and developed a great friendship, so a big shout out to Bassman for his wisdom, patience, and introducing me to sourdough;

I've participated in a couple of Throwdowns that were extremely fun and satisfying;

I've been inspired by the innovation and talent of guys like BBQ Engineer who can take a piece of sheet metal and turn it into an absolutely awesome smoker, and a long list of others;

So, thank you to the Admin of this place for keep it and me going.

Lastly - my CONGRATULATIONS to *eman and werdwolf!*

*Thank you!*


----------



## smokingohiobutcher (Jun 24, 2010)

Awesome Dudes!!!!  Great work from all of you helps me become better... then also helps me  help others!!!

Hope that made sense
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






.  Thanks Guys  and congrats.

SOB


----------



## bassman (Jun 24, 2010)

Congratulations to the three of you!  All are deserving members and are a compliment to the forum.


----------



## newflame (Jun 24, 2010)

congratulations to the three of you!


----------



## ak1 (Jun 24, 2010)

Congratulations to the three of you! You are an asset to this forum.


----------



## thunderdome (Jun 24, 2010)

Congratulations to the 3 of you!


----------



## shooter1 (Jun 24, 2010)

Congratulations Guys, well deserved and quite an Honor!


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 24, 2010)

WALLE said:


> Wow!  This is coming as a total surprise.
> 
> About two days after I joined the forum, I was obsessed with OTBS... then as I began to realize the free flowing knowledge on this forum, that obsession turned in to a true appreciation of all of the talented cooks out there.  I say cooks, because you know from my posts I do a heck of a lot more that just smoke meat.
> 
> ...


They couldn't have found a nicer guy than you either Tracey.

You too eman!

And now they even got a Dr. (werdwolf) in the gang!!!

Bear


----------



## erain (Jun 24, 2010)

congrats new peeps!!! keep the great stuff rolling on in!!!


----------



## eman (Jun 24, 2010)

Oh  #$%^ i allmost forgot . Congrats to werdwolf and walle. Great job guys!


----------



## ronp (Jun 24, 2010)

Congrats guys.


----------



## rbranstner (Jun 27, 2010)

Great job guys. You guys deserve it.


----------



## pandemonium (Jun 27, 2010)

Who you gotta &$*# around here to get on that list? lol just kidding good job guys!!!


----------



## deannc (Jun 28, 2010)

Great job guys, thanks for all your help! Congrats!


----------



## bbally (Jun 28, 2010)

Congrats to all three.... Walle seems like yesterday you was smokin your first fund raiser!!!


----------



## werdwolf (Jun 28, 2010)

Thanks guys.


----------



## walle (Jun 30, 2010)

Yes,..  I am going to take a moment and enjoy this!  A big THANK YOU to the three of you below for your help, friendship, and support on an almost daily basis!

 


bbally said:


> Congrats to all three.... Walle seems like yesterday you was smokin your first fund raiser!!!


Yeah Bob, and because of you, it was a HUGE success.  Thank you very much!

 


Bassman said:


> Congratulations to the three of you!  All are deserving members and are a compliment to the forum.


Thanks Keith.
 


Bearcarver said:


> They couldn't have found a nicer guy than you either Tracey.
> 
> You too eman!
> 
> ...


BC - thank you very much - back atcha brother.  I think I only PM'ed you about 14 times when I was lauching into my bacon project and you were always very helpful and patient.


----------



## bbq engineer (Jun 30, 2010)

Congrats guys! 

Eman and Werdwolf...the honor is overdue.

Tracey, if you didn't make it in on your first available day, there was something wrong with the system.  It has been a pleasure getting to know you.  You have inspired me with all of the cooking and your ingenuity (man you eat good), not to mention that @ss kicking wok that I will attempt to duplicate when I get some free time.  If I ever make it back to Colorado, it's guaranteed that I'm stopping by to buy you and Keith a round or two.

congratulations guys...it is truly well deserved.


----------



## ron50 (Jun 30, 2010)

Congrats and well done!


----------



## chefrc (Jul 8, 2010)

Congrats to all and a well deserved Honor it is.


----------



## flyfishjeep (Jul 18, 2010)

Congrats to the 3 inductees!  There has been legends made of your food by now!  I know I have read many of your posts and learned far faster than I ever could have on my own. 

Congrats!!!


----------



## beer-b-q (Jul 18, 2010)

Not sure how I missed this before but Congratulations Guys...


----------



## scarbelly (Jul 18, 2010)

Congrats to all 3 of you. Well deserved for all of you


----------



## thunderdome (Jul 19, 2010)

Congrats to all 3!


----------

